# MA plate letters/numbers



## JMJ (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a question about MA plates letters/numbers.

I have seen the following:

1 - Clearly a "one"
I - Clearly an "India"
L - Clearly a "Lima"
I - Is this an older version of the "one"?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 6, 2004)

I should have clarified, this is on the regular red/white plates, not a difference between those and the green plates (or the Cape/island or Red Sox plates).


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

you should be able to tell by it's position in the sequence.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

IIRC on the old green and white plates, the one was just a straight up and down.

Of course, it's been a while.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

the "|" is being used again, looks goofy


----------

